# Sad time for me.............and my TT



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

Well after 13yrs of being together my wife and i have decided to part, mutual agreement and still friends..............just no love anymore and we're beeing amicble for the kids who are 6 and 3. i will only be 1 mile away so will see them regular.......prob more than i do now!

its gonna be hard for us both and due to a new financial strain i'm gonna have to give up the TT lifestyle 

my kids come 1st and i need to pay for a roof over their heads aswell as mine :wink:

BUT THE DALES CRUISE IS STILL ON OK CHAPS 

So if any one knows of a potential buyer point him my way :lol:

pete!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Its a sad time when this happens, at least you say your still friends with your wife.
I hope things work out ok for you both and hope the kids will stay happy and unaffected.
Who knows in time the love could come back. 
As for the tt dont be hasty . 
Good luck.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Aaaaaawww man! :?

Shit happens mate but you need to let the dust settle before making any hasty decisions. I went through this some years back and at the time I thought I'd never get through it.

I have two kids too and my ex has done everything she can to try to ruin my life since, so at least you're not looking at that scenario... :wink:

Keep your head held high mate and I wish you all the best.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Pete. I did the split 4 years ago but not so amicable :evil: Cost me a fortune but I have to admit was worth it. My youngest was 20 at the time so not a really issue for me although it was upsetting for them. Ex is OK now though. Sometimes you just have to do what you have to do mate. Good luck and I will see you at the Dales met and buy you a pint.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

sorry to hear about your problem Pete, been their myself, but as the other lads say dont go jumping in, things work themselfs out
take care


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just don't let the solicitors ruin the 'staying friends' bit - I've seen it happen too many times where everything is amicable until the solicitors start pushing each party to get as much as they can. :?

Good luck with the future - don't let red tape spoil it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Just son't let the solicitors ruin the 'staying friends' bit - I've seen it happen too many times where everything is amicable until the solicitors start pushing each party to get as much as they can. :?
> 
> Good luck with the future - don't let red tape spoil it.


How very true... :?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Me & my ex wife did the whole thing ourselves. Exactly the same situation, still friends now 6 years after the split - I went online and downloaded all the forms, the online agent filled everything in for us. I think the total cost was about Â£250/300.

It is a sad time indeed, but don't let others make it harder than it already is.

Mart.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

head_ed said:


> Me & my ex wife did the whole thing ourselves. Exactly the same situation, still friends now 6 years after the split - I went online and downloaded all the forms, the online agent filled everything in for us. I think the total cost was about Â£250/300.
> 
> It is a sad time indeed, but don't let others make it harder than it already is.
> 
> Mart.


What MArtin said.

:?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear pete hope it all works out as planned amicably

rob


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Hi Pete, so sorry to hear your sad news. If you ever feel like a chat,you have my number. Been there myself,at least remaining friends is helpfull in this situation.

Kind regards,
Pete.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

cheers guys, early days but..............time will tell :?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Boy oh boy, this is sad site tonight - people having the leave their TT's for the wrong reasons. 

Sorry to hear that it's had to come to this, but don't forget to keep posting on here, whatever the reasons are - that's what the flame room's there for bud. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

coTTsie said:


> Well after 13yrs of being together my wife and i have decided to part, mutual agreement and still friends..............just no love anymore and we're beeing amicble for the kids who are 6 and 3. i will only be 1 mile away so will see them regular.......prob more than i do now!
> 
> its gonna be hard for us both and due to a new financial strain i'm gonna have to give up the TT lifestyle
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

sad news :?

I hope things go reasonable well-ish for you and your family. Or as reasonable as they can under the circumstances.
And I also hope that your divorce is sorted A LOT quicker than mine was!!!!

If you can, do the paper work yourself; it should be fairly cheap.

My ex oppsed me at each and every turn, didn't stick to signed agreements, we had solicitors and our 26 months divorce cost ,,,,, Â£75,000!!!!!! [and even now that we got the judge's stamp and seal he did not stick to what he's signed]

As I said, I hope your divorce is much, much easier!!!!

Oh, and remember: you have loads of friends here on the forum. I'm sure you need them more then ever now. So keep popping in.
Chin up, you'll be o.k. at the end


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Only met you once but thats a pretty sad read mate and you seemed a sound chap. Best of luck hope it all turns out alright for you and especially the kids.

Take it easy.
Matt


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this Pete - i met you at Donnington where you happily introduced my car to a clay bar and quick detailer sample!

Hope it works out ok for you and your family and is pain free mate :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear this mate hope it all gets sorted soon and you can both stay friends At least you have May 10th to look forward to


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear this.

Make haste slowly and keep it cordial, otherwise only the lawyers will benefit.

As with others here, been there done that. Even the cheap and easy diy way is tough and sad for all. I guess with kids involved it is hard to avoid the lawyers.

But you never know what is around the corner. So stay positive.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry to hear this mate hope it all gets sorted soon and you can both stay friends At least you have May 10th to look forward to


ta mate! a little bird tells me you had bother at boro audi and their ramps :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Always sad to hear this - i went thru it 2 years ago -no kids thankfully-

good luck with it fella.


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Gutted for you, really like your car but i guess it all pales into insignificance when you have to do what is right for your family


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear this Pete  .

Stay amicable for everyones sake. It's only solicitors that benefit when they get involved - it's an adversarial system geared to generate opposition and conflict over even the most petty of things - stay focussed on the bigger picture and avoid it at all costs, otherwise costs is what you'll end up with, to say nothing of the emotional damage. Easy to say but affairs of the heart can often rule the head if you're not careful.

If you can both stay friends you and your kids will be far happier in the long run and you'll avoid the emotional scars that take a very long time to heal.

I wish you all the very best of good luck for the future


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your kind words :wink:

This week has been hard especially leaving the kids behind, i see them on a regular basis but still hard.............time will toughen me up i hope!

living out of a bag is no fun but should have my own pad by the end of next week.

i will always keep my eye on the forum, just not as often due to the lappy and net being at the marital house :?

see some of you soon on the DALES RUN 

pete!


----------

